# New in LA!



## Kevin Smithers (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, I´m Kevin, composer for visual media. Just finished my masters in Scoring for Film, Tv and Video Games and moved to LA last month. I´m interning at the moment and looking forward to checking out this forum more in depth form now on!

Here´s my website and any constructive criticism is more than welcome!

http://kevinsmithers.com

Thanks!


----------



## nickhmusic (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kevin, it's a great place to be!


----------



## jaredcowing (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome, since I've seen a couple new-to-LA threads here, I'll recommend this recent thread if anyone hasn't already seen it: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=


----------



## Garlu (Jul 12, 2013)

Kevin, welcome to this amazing forum!!!! :D 

Looking forward to seeing you around here! Amazing talent, you will see!

All the best, 

Vanessa G.
"Garlu"


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the post Jared!
Great to find you here Vanessa haha!


----------

